# Клавиши стучат при нажатии



## y.yaroslav (23 Янв 2020)

Всем здравствуйте.
Есть вопрос по аккордеону. Что делать если клавиши при нажатии стучат?


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Янв 2020)

Вскрытие покажет)))) Или фото приложите, тогда можно будет и поговорить. А в данный момент одни только догадки и фантазии. Было бы неплохо еще и аккордеон показать.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Янв 2020)

А я уже ответил на этот вопрос в другой теме. Посмотрите:= тему "Использование меха советских аккордеонов..."
У меня было: утрамбование демпфирующих прокладок под клавишами. 
Сначала поставил вместо уработанных обыкновенную войлочную -не понравилось.
Тогда поставил обыкновенное уплотнение для окон.
Для чёрных клавиш -хорошо, а вот для белых -туговато. Можно поставить что-то потоньше, что-то типа поролона толщиной 2-3-мм.
На втором фото видно, как тисочки держат проволоку на которой держатся клавиши.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Янв 2020)

И так "что", как мне представляется, -понятно?
Вопрос "как"? - Снять клавиши (предварительно не забудьте их пронумеровать по деревянным частям).
Для этого:
- вскрыть снизу "плямбочку" закрывающую торчащую проволоку на которую нанизаны клавиши. Так было в моём варианте Royal Standart. Также, как мне представляется, и у большинства немецких аккордеонов;
-зажав ручным тисочками вот этот торчащий конец (он длиной около 5 мм) попробовать аккуратно поворачивая туда-сюда потащить проволоку. Если сдвинется с места, то дальше уже проблем не должно быть. Просто не спеша вытаскивайте, придерживая клавиши т.к. без этого они будут "выстреливаться" пружинами. Можно даже до конца не вытаскивать настолько, чтобы можно было подсунуть под них подкладку;
- снять старую подкладку. Зачистить максимально возможно, но без фанатизма место её установки и ... поставить новую. Я, как уже ранее сказал, поставил уплотнение для окон (см.фото). Это-под чёрными клавишами. Под белыми рекомендую что-нибудь потоньше, например поролон 3-5 мм.
P.S. При попытке вытащить проволоку могут возникнуть затруднения: она как бы "прикипает". В любом случае её нельзя нагружать боковым усилием, только- в торец (тяни-толкай).
Я решал эту задачу так.
Нагревал проволоку, пропуская через неё ток. Тем самым она расширялась в гнезде крепления (особенно её держал конец вставленный в дерево), а затем, охлаждаясь, уменьшалась в диаметре. Как я это делал я подробно написал в указанной теме. При необходимости, что не ясно поясню
Удачи.


----------



## Дормидонт (24 Янв 2020)

А вот почему под белые клавиши необходимо ставить менее толстую подкладку видно из её формы: она упирается в подкладку не "телом", а пластиной на конце. А чёрная, как видно на фото -корпусом, "телом"


----------

